# Question for motorex



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

I read on freshalloy that you will be having your annual meet at the 240sx national convention. Will any of the skyline owners be tracking their cars, or is that limited to 240's only? I'm looking forward to getting to see some real skylines that aren't behind a rope in a carshow.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Its true we will be there at the 240 meet. As far as taking them to a track... I dont know what the 240 guys have planned.

I drag race a bit , ocassionally go out to the track , sometimes out in the canyons.


Sean
MotoRex


----------

